# Please help!



## codeenhyle (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey,

I'll be moving to HK shortly working at the Chek Lap Kok Airport.

Which areas should I go look for places to stay? I obviously want to be as close to work as possible, but don't know how safe/affordable it is. Any help??

Also, how does commuting work? Is it safe to say that I would never need a car and is public transport very reliable? Or should I also start looking around for a vehicle?

Thanks and Regards
B


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

codeenhyle said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'll be moving to HK shortly working at the Chek Lap Kok Airport.
> 
> ...


 Personal safety is not an issue in HK. It is one of the safest places in the world. The choice of having a car or not, depends on wher you live. Working at the airport, Tung Chung might suit you and the express train can have you in Central in under 30 mins and are cheap or at the airport in 3 mins. The public transport is great. Buses, trains and taxis are cheap, reliable and clean.

Affordable depends on your budget and the size of house/appartment you need.


Hong Kong is a great place.... enjoy it


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree with the previous poster... Tung chung is the best place to live if you work at the airport.

It has newer buildings, cleaner air, all the conveniences you need and the price is a lot less compared to Hong Kong Island and Kowloon.

i live here myself, in Tung chung, and am very happy.

We even have our own outlet mall here ^^

CityGate - Outlets | Malls


----------



## Hendri (Mar 15, 2011)

*Apply it*

Go to Tsim Sha Shui to work. It is tourist place and definitely there will some room for you to apply.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Hendri said:


> Go to Tsim Sha Shui to work. It is tourist place and definitely there will some room for you to apply.


why do that when OP already HAS a job at the airport?


----------



## anniegh (Mar 31, 2011)

South Lantau is also a good option. Far enough but also close enough....taxis are not that expensive and there is a good bus service if you don't have a car


----------

